# Rick Stawski's Fowl Dogs training video



## Jeremiah Harston (Sep 11, 2003)

I just finished watching Rick's new video and it is great. I think there are going to be several volumes. His first one covers socialization thru force fetch and steadiness. He shows every step in its entirety so you don't have to figure out all of the nuances. I would recommend it to anyone with a puppy.

Jeremiah Harston


----------



## carolinagold (Jan 19, 2003)

I really agree with Jeremiah for the money this tape is a true value. One of the best I have seen on force fetch . Excellent presentation on obedience and collar conditioning. This is one of the items you want in your library.
________
volcano vaporizers


----------



## Bad Bob (Jun 28, 2005)

Who sell's this video ???


----------



## carolinagold (Jan 19, 2003)

I purchased mine on ebay http://stores.ebay.ca/Webbedconnection I feel certain that other outlets will be picking it up.
________
vaporizer reviews


----------



## prophet (Mar 2, 2005)

I won a copy of this on another forum. It has not arrived yet looking foward to it will post a review soon
________
Daihatsu Midget


----------



## jbthor (Feb 11, 2005)

Rick Stawski is letting the Mississippi Headwaters retriever club Bemidji Minn.sell his cd for a fund raiser for our club... if your interested in purchasing one email me the cost is $19.95 plus shipping


----------



## DRAKEHAVEN (Jan 14, 2005)

Think this is the BEST video on a step by step intoduction to a formal training program that I have found. Rick takes the time to show what actually happens when dogs are put thru a basics program. 
Refusals, disobedience, and all the things young dogs really do in training.
Rick shows how to properly deal with these issues in a calm, consistent manner, reminding viewers not to get frustrated. Also gives a timeline but reminds viewers that all dogs are diffrent, and be through. 
This is very important footage for a novice trainer.

Your average guy with a new puppy should be able to follow the steps and put together a very nicely trained dog for hunting. 
Building a solid foundation for advance work and Test/trials if that owner should so desire.

As a matter of fact, I will be sending this out with each puppy that goes to a novice owner/trainer. 

John
________
Henry Ford Company picture


----------



## Hoytman (Jun 23, 2003)

This is a good dvd. I won't say it's the best but it ranks high IMHO. One exception though; the part on teaching hand signals to a new pup. If you'll watch closely as the hand signals are given the dog isn't at all looking at the handler but towards the thrown bumper. Where is the dog supposed to be looking for his direction? I'm sure that Rick knows that the dog should be looking to him for the signal. It's probably just a production glich, but afterall, it is a dvd designed to teach people how to train their dog isn't it. I just don't think things like that should be over looked. Attention to detail in producing a dvd, book, seminar, is just as important as the attention to detail in actual training.

Don't take that as a knock though. I just think it's important for people to know what must take place as a handler. Other than that it's still a good dvd.
Bill


----------



## C. Johnson (Mar 21, 2004)

Bill, With all your knowledge/attention to detail I think you would be better off producing your own dog training dvd's rather that critiquing others. (I'm sure they''ll be the best) If after watching the dvd all you can point is something as petty as that, it must be a pretty decent video. I enjoyed the video and feel it definitely has a place within today's training materials (I seem to gain a little bit from each training video/book I check out, just as I did with FowlDawgs). I would recommend FowlDawgs to anyone looking to start a pup off right, I like the FF and CC portions (Its provides realistic scenerios of what is actually involved with each step in training). I am always looking for the next great training tool/material so when you find the "Best One" let me know.

-Cameron


----------



## mjh345 (Jun 17, 2006)

Chill CJ it would seem to be a valid critique if indeed the dog isnt looking at handler during casting, it woulb be pretty hard to accurately take a cast, and is info I who have never seen the video would be interested in before purchasing this video.


----------



## C. Johnson (Mar 21, 2004)

How many dogs have you actually taught three-handed casting to? The ones that I have, have all looked toward the pile when the bumper is thrown there at first and If they do looked at me it is only while attempting to look at both me and the pile. 

I am not sure how aware you are of retrievers great peripheral vision (This why some Open dogs barely move their heads when watching tight marks),and this is what allows them to pick up movement from the handler in a situation like this. Now sure when I am casting a dog on drills like the double T or beyond this dog needs to be totally focused on me the handler not where the bumper is. But when marking a pile for the first time (as in this situation) I think this is expected to happen, all you are doing is identifying the pile at this point. 

I have not personally spoke to Rick about the video but understand that they attempted to show "realistic-actual" dog training while doing the production, and used dogs that hadn't already been schooled on the drills or marks previous to the taping. Now I could take a derby dog already schooled on the basics and show everyone how things in a perfect world would go while training on the basics but that wouldn't give the audience a realistic view of actual dog training scenerios. 

I have never been involved in producing a dog training video but have been involved in a number of waterfowl videos and can tell you that to make a realistic production is not as simple as it seems. Sure I could point out a handful of things from this video and many others I have watched that are botched or not the way I understand that they should be. But how valid is my opinion, what are my credentials?

This video provides a good realistic view of what actually occurs and is involved in training dogs. I apologize if have stepped on any toes in my posts, but I am just tired of people who have read a book or seen a video critique others who probably have more experience in the field doing hands on work. This is the internet though where everyone is a PRO.

-Cameron

mjh245-Don't worry I''ll be back at work next week and won't be able to post.


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2006)

In 3hc or any time you're designating the pile, you "should" (at least how I train) get the attention of the dog back on you prior to casting. It's not a difficult thing to do... I always keep a 2nd bumper in hand for this purpose with little guys doing 3hc. And with older dogs same thing happens when you first designate in T and TT. All you have to do is make a kissy noise or say "hup" or whatever to get them to make eye contact and focus on you prior to casting.

Video sounds nice, though. I'm not knocking it with my reply... Just saying that I do think it's important you establish eye contact prior to casting. Of course they can see you peripherally, but if they're staring at the pile then they aren't focused on YOU, which is the ultimate goal of yardwork (focus and control).

-K


----------



## Mud Diver (Jan 28, 2004)

*Rick's DVD*

Hey guys, I watched it about 6 or 7 times. Rick throws the bumper and casts the dog without the dog looking at him, then he corrects himself by saying do not be sloppy like that, make sure the dog looks at you before casting. If nothing else, he shows you what not to do. He maintains that you must have the pup look at you before casting. He does have good eye contact with the dogs after he explains that point. BTW, the video is great and I just FF my first dog using this and will buy any other product Rick put out there for us novices :wink:


----------



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

It is a very good DVD on Basics.

Watching him FF that 10 month old Golden female was painful. I guess he choose her to show how difficult and slow the process could be.

Much more detail and shows more training than the Lardy material on Basics.

Was that an Irish Water Spaniel running those marks?

The 2 minute Preview to Fowl Pursuit #4 is worth the price of the DVD alone! 8)


----------



## topshelf (Feb 4, 2004)

Yep that is a Irish Water Spaniel!!!
A nice one too. I think it has a few master passes. 
He did film the second video this summer so it should be in the editing room now!

Matt Peters


----------



## Hoytman (Jun 23, 2003)

I did not attack Mr. Stawski nor was that my intent. Intent was to give an honest opinion of the dvd. I may have missed the part where he corrected himself...HELL I'm human just like everyone else.

I noticed some other things as well but didn't want to sound too negative because I do feel it's a dvd worth buying and watching, but I dare not mention them now...

It seems from CJ's post that he could "point out a handful of things from this video and many others I have watched that are botched or not the way I understand that they should be." To me CJ's opinion is valid, and I don't care what his credentials are nor should it matter. Isn't this part of the forum dedicated to PRODUCT REVIEW? If it's not meant for differing opinions/viewpoints about a given product then why even have a product review? I was under the impression everyone had an @$$hole! :lol:


----------



## DL (Jan 13, 2003)

Where do you buy the video? I'd like to use paypal because I have a balance I may not use for a long time. I forget which one of the supply houses takes paypal.


----------



## Hoytman (Jun 23, 2003)

I bought it from Labman over on the FUGE.


----------



## DL (Jan 13, 2003)

I enjoyed the video. 

The thing about the dog not looking at the handler on 3 handed casting is interesting. The dog was looking by the end of the session and that's what counts, and he went from using fetch to overs and backs in one session. I actually thought he showed a lot of skill as a trainer in doing that. He gave the dog what it needed.

With some of the other stuff I spoted a few things that I thought could have been done better, but it was interesting to see one persons version of doing it. 

Its a good video to watch, but I wouldn't say to use it as your only source of information in training a dog. I wouldn't even say to base your timing of praise on correction on it, but what do I know.

I picked up some good stuff from it. For instance I had never thought of correcting a crooked sit by lifting up on the flap of skin on the flank. I actually corrected my dog's crooked sit today for the first time in my life, because the other way never worked for me well.


----------



## Richard Halstead (Apr 20, 2005)

What I found touching Rick had dedicated the project to our training buddy Herb Parker. Herb's bird boys were always quizzing Rick on his life wrestling and all the big name wrestlers Rick knew.

*Here's to you Herbie!*


----------

